

Finnish anti-piracy website copies the pirate bay layout - teemi
http://piraattilahti.fi/
The Copyright Information and Anti-Piracy Centre in Finland copied the layout directly from thepiratebay.se without even removing this header from the CSS file:
/*
The Pirate Bay - main style sheet for thepiratebay.se
*/
======
teemi
The Copyright Information and Anti-Piracy Centre copied the layout from The
Pirate Bay without even removing this header from the css file
<http://piraattilahti.fi/css/css.css> /* The Pirate Bay - main style sheet for
thepiratebay.se */

